# So... What's new with everyone?



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv been gone a while and now I'm back! So how's everyone doing? Iv seen some new guys around and iv chated with some and it's still a great group of people but some people that I talked with in the past seem to be missing. Sure they will surface again. 

So how's everyone doing? How's your tanks? What's your tank count? You know basic questions lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My tank count is still down (its 50 when they are all up) since I took down all the tanks by the windows to get new siding and windows and drywall (it was bare before). So I don't feel quite as guilty wasting time on the computer. I'm keeping live blackworms alive in the fridge and they are lasting a lot longer than they used to. My sister bought a submersible camera and is experimenting with in-the-tank pics. So far the DSLR shots are better. 

I'll work this election and that is as far as I want to go to avoid a long political thread. There is a lot of heat in the Presidential race, but it appears that if you don't live in one of 4 swing states your vote here won't matter, so you might as well tune out.
I will say that those that don't read up on local issues and go vote get the government they deserve. The local papers have all but disappeared. They have national syndicated content and just a few local pics and classifieds. So knowing whats up for vote is harder than it sounds.

I've lost about 6 pounds, but I have a lot further to go. I'm feeling surprisingly good for ragweed season, but its a long way until the first frost here. The weather has finally cooled off and its really nice. My favorite time of year, despite the sneezing.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Only that I took down my 10g tank moved all the fish to the 29g and now I'm trying to fight an algae problem. They fish have more color in the 29g too oh and I'm about to change half the water in the 29g but that's all.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Not much new here. Tank is crashing and that really sucks, but I am doing what I can and will just have to deal from there. 

I have been trying to go to Blue Ridge Reservoir for a kayaking trip so of course I choose this weekend where it decides its going to be cold and rainy on the day I am to go up there. That means mud. Mud means bad for my truck (not 4WD). 

Then my friend who was supposed to get off at 4 because she asked for that like 2 or 3 weeks ago now says she won't be able to get off until between 5 and 5:30 which means the earliest we get out of my place is 6pm. Already dark by 6:30- can't go set up in the mud in the dark without stranding myself. Soooooo I will likely end up going up next weekend when it is supposed to be nice, but I will probably have to go up alone. 

This is a newer friend and I am really coming to the conclusion that it is a bad idea to try and do anything with her. She has cancelled the last 3 things we were going to do together because she slept in. 2 of those things were things I was really excited for. I suspect that if I were a romantic interest, this would not be happening, but I have told her I'm not interested that way. Sigh. I can't make myself be interested in someone I am not! Really just being friends is not okay anymore? Sheesh! It's too bad because she is really fun to hang with when that does happen. Just very insecure and that's a turn off. 

Work is going well  I took today off so I could prep for the trip tomorrow and not have to feel all pressured and rushed to get everything together and get out of town. It's the only vacation time I am taking this October, usually I take a week. But with 2 holiday's in November and then the 2 weeks I take at Christmas I think I am good to go. 

I will have to be alone at work for about 2 months starting in November. We got a new building built and they are not moving the detained kids over until January 7th. But all of the probation and support staff are moving over on the 5th of November. So it's going to be darn quiet up front when I am not working directly with the kids! Good side of that is I will get my courtroom back for groups. This is awesome since the room we usually meet in is almost not big enough for all of us. Been stuck in that damn room for years. I should have a bigger place to meet at the new building when it gets that far. 

That's it for me


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not much happening here either except for surgeries...left eye is done..right eye is done..20/20 vision for distance in both..only need cheap reading glasses for close up stuff...next is lower back surgery...then neck surgery...then the left shoulder...then the right shoulder....
i won't let them do a brain transplant..i want to stay the mean nasty annoying old buzzard that i am so i can go around being cruel to all of the FF members......lol
oh yeah...i did just make a deal on a 55 gallon set up.....i pick it up in 2 weeks...will post pics then...really beautiful set up for $50.00....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hey old man are any of those replacements bionics????


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Nothing new here, set up a 2g next to the 5g and will probably get mosquito rasboras and otos for it. Hows moving going cory?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Redid my first big tank (55) with sand (black) and the fish look amazing, but only in 2 weeks and already siphoning sheets of blue-green algae. To say I am annoyed is an understatement. Some tanks are cold, time to get out the heaters, one is hot (need to move that light). No new spawns, but the tilapia bakossiorum are really coloring up. lots of baby live-bearers.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

There is a product for blue green "algae" that is out there that is really good. It is simply called "Blue-Green algae Remover" I believe it says "Ultralife Reef Products" as the manufacturer, but that first word could be wrong. My failing eyes might be making things up. Regardless I have used this in the past with great success. I think I used it maybe 3 times for the same outbreak, weeks apart, then it was gone and I haven't seen it in like 2 years.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

My move has been %#^^ I hate moving I'm staying in my girlfriends moms house right now because I have mold in the place I got  so I'm ripping down the walls and redoing dry wall and insulation it sucks and I hate doing it. If only I spotted that before we paid for it  now I'm dumping the last of my penny's into the place. I'm so darn broke I'm rolling my own cigs now. It sucks but I'm scrapping by and I'm also looking for a job up here so iv been pretty busy. It sucks that the place I got its 5 hours away from where I know everyone so I pretty much have no help doing anything unless you count my girlfriend nagging me. Since I got the place it's been nothing but fighting. On the 17th I'm going back to my condo by myself and staying there for a few days because my son (different girl) has his birthday on the 19th so at least ill get some free time down there that's much much needed. I just want to get my new place done and that will take all the stress off of me and my nagging girlfriend.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Nagging girls regardless marital status never go away bud lol. set up a new 55 for brackish water for my Colombian sharks. hopefully gonna make my current 55 a all Angel tank in the future. What the hell happened to all your tanks?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

All of my tanks besides one are in my moms basement. She is currently charging me 20$ a month to keep them there and to also watch over my ciclid tank I didn't take that one down it is set up in her spare bedroom. All of them will go back up when the new place is finished. It has a spare room that I plan to make a fish room. After all its my place that I paid for so my girlfriend has no say in that one haha. She nags a lot but oh well I'm doing my best with what I've got. She can keep nagging it goes in one ear and out the other lol


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i bought more tanks and dont have anywhere to put them lol


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have a lot to say. Got my new apistos. MOving sucks. I've done my share....4 times I think, and the last three was in 3 years. X(


----------

